# duda con material del cono de woofer selenium



## J02E (Nov 23, 2009)

hola tengo una duda sobre el material del que esta hecho el cono del woofer selenium modelo 15pw3 dice que es celulosa de fibra larga, me surge la duda porque a el cono lo veo duro, aparte me dijeron que cuando el cono se mueve se refrigera la bobina, ¿ es cierto eso?, y la ultima duda que tube es si ese material se la bancara estar a la intemperie poque no valla a ser cosa que supongamos se moje el cono ya sea por la lluvia o porque algun tonto  :enfadado: se le cayo la bebida cerca y lo salpico, y se arruine.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 23, 2009)

Desde el vamos, los conos de los parlantes *no se mojan*.

Si los mojás, por accidente, descuido o a propósito, ya es cuestión de suerte ver cómo reacciona el asunto.
Los conos (malos) de plásticos varios soportan mucho mejor el agua y no sé los de kevlar, pero supongo que también. Como sea, no los mojes y no los pongas donde puedan mojarse: Son de cartón (cartón medio especial, pero cartón al fin).

Y lo de la bobina y la refrigeración, es así en muchos modelos (la enorme mayoría). Eso no quiere decir que cuanto más fuerte suene más fría va a trabajar, ¿eh?

Saludos


----------



## J02E (Nov 23, 2009)

hola cacho y gracias por responder, ahora me surge la duda en cuanto a el tiempo de duracion de ese material de carton, ¿ no se resecara con el tiempo, y empezara a partirse o a marcarse ? 
Alguien que halla trabajado con estos parlantes selenium y ofresca su opinion le estare bien agradecido.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 23, 2009)

Hay parlantes de 20 años y más que siguen funcionando sin problemas...
No sé de los Selenium en particular. Si alguien sabe, ya te dirá.

Saludos


----------



## J02E (Nov 25, 2009)

hola cacho y gracias por responder nuevamente, tenes idea que parlante dura mas si los quee tienen ala de goma o los que son de carton mas que nada la duda es por el moviemiento de los mismos cuando estan en funcionamiento ya que creeria que el carton se llegaria a marcar y empezar a cortar con el uso y el paso del tiempo.


----------



## NEO101 (Nov 25, 2009)

Duran muchísimo, diría lo mismo que los de ala de goma. Pasa que no es un cartón en sí, sino un cartón "engomado" (o tela engomada). Tengo parlantes realmente muy muy viejos (de 20 años tal vez, o más) y la suspensión de "cartón engomado" no está reseca ni nada. También tengo un Selenium nuevo, un 10PW3, y su supensión es tal vez bastante parecida a la del que tengo viejito, y que sigue bien (el viejito).

Si necesitás que se aguanten agua, hay parlantes diseñados para eso (los náuticos de Jahro por ejemplo), pero no hay de mucha potencia creo...

Lo que sí, tengo parlantes económicos, de bajas potencias, 3 Watts, 4 Watts, de radiograbadores, y algunos de TVs antiguas, y en esos parlantes sí se quiebra la suspensión con los años, pero estamos hablando de parlantes que nada tienen que ver con los woofer Selenium de los que hablamos....

Espero te sirva la info.

Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## J02E (Nov 25, 2009)

Muchisimas gracias por responder NEO101 voy a ver si me compro esos selenium modelo 15pw3. Si hay algun comentario al respecto sobre el mismo pues bienvenido sea.


----------



## NEO101 (Nov 26, 2009)

Tengo los diseños de caja para ese parlante, si los querés...


----------



## Emi77 (Nov 27, 2009)

Y como nunca viene mal leer, aca hay un poco de info al respecto, puede servir para una proxima compra =)

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/analisis_altavoces/materiales.htm

Saludos!!


----------



## gaston sj (Dic 1, 2009)

hola yo tengo de esos parlantes solo con uno tube problema.. el cono que traen es muy fino ... bueno por un lado malo por otro bueno por que es mas sensible malo por que es mas fragil y en sonidos graves tiende a deformar la onda (es inaudible pero medible al fin) a mi me paso que se abollo el copo guardapolvos y es de aluminio ... y a los dias se rajo y hacia mucho ruido  asi que lo saque y lo hise andar asi a los dias se corto el cono toda la buelta donde iba pegado el copo..   pero en fin si los cuidas son un maquinon.. otra cosa el sistema de refrigeracion es para mantener una temperatura como dijo el amigo anterior que se mueva el cono no quiere desir que este mas frio.. es como el auto mientras mas acelerado esta mas rapido funciona la bomba de agua y mas enfria pero ala vez por estar acelerado produce mas calor ... bueno espero que te sirva saludo!


----------



## NEO101 (Dic 1, 2009)

gaston sj dijo:


> hola yo tengo de esos parlantes solo con uno tube problema.. el cono que traen es muy fino ... bueno por un lado malo por otro bueno por que es mas sensible malo por que es mas fragil y en sonidos graves tiende a deformar la onda (es inaudible pero medible al fin) a mi me paso que se abollo el copo guardapolvos y es de aluminio ... y a los dias se rajo y hacia mucho ruido  asi que lo saque y lo hise andar asi a los dias se corto el cono toda la buelta donde iba pegado el copo..   pero en fin si los cuidas son un makinon..



Bueno pero con ese criterio.... los Nautilus de B&W son malos porque si le pego con el palo de la escoba se rompen....  
Se entiende que los parlantes (normales) no están diseñados para mojarse ni para recibir golpes en el cono de algo que no sea aire...
De todas maneras, el que mencionás es otro modelo, es el diseñado para "intrumentos" según Selenium (lo digo por la tapa de aluminio).
El mismo golpe que rompió la tapita debe haber estropeado el cono donde apoya la misma...

En fin... una pena que se te haya roto.

Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## J02E (Dic 1, 2009)

hola a todos y gracias por responder, les cuento que al final consegui de segunda mano 2 selenium de 12 a $200 los dos mas un super tweeter a $100 creo que es el st322. Los adquiri a un hombre que se dedica a la reparacion de los mismos, los repara bastante bien generalmente utiliza repuestos que compra en laboratorio Montiel. El modelo de los parlantes es el pw3, y ahora ando buscando el plano de la caja que se adapta para este. Si alguien tiene el plano le agradeceria mucho que lo comparta.


----------



## NEO101 (Dic 1, 2009)

Fijate este post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/woofer-selenium-12pw3-dimensiones-caja-necesita-17260/

Pero en realidad, si el parlante fue reparado, ya el cono, suspensión, etc. no son los del Selenium, por lo cual los parámetros de Thielle y Small no van a ser los mismos, y por ende las cajas recomendadas nada tienen que ver...


----------



## Carlos Mario (Dic 7, 2009)

Hola atodos, con respecto a lo que le pasa a una bocina al mojarse, pues leyendo este post y ya que una ves me paso la desgracia de mojar un sobwoofer y se hecho a perder, que pasaria si se pinta el cono con alguna pintura tipo barnis con atomizador? tendra algo de malo en las propiedades acusticas?


----------



## NEO101 (Dic 7, 2009)

Carlos Mario dijo:


> que pasaria si se pinta el cono con alguna pintura tipo barnis con atomizador? tendra algo de malo en las propiedades acusticas?



Con toda seguridad que sí.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 7, 2009)

No lo pintes con barniz, tal como te dice Neo.

Lo más adecuado sería pasarles algún protector siliconado (como los aerosoles que se usan para los interiores de los autos) y con eso lográs una mayor resistencia al agua, pero no supongas que con eso se hacen "sumergibles".

Según el material va a responder mejor o peor, no lo hagas sin antes hacer pruebas.

Saludos


----------



## Carlos Mario (Dic 7, 2009)

Muchas gracias por responder. Ya que tengo unas bocinas pequeñas que no suponen una gran perdida si se arruinan, hare pruebas con ellas pintandolas. Claro mi intencion es no sumergilas sino mas bien protegerlas contra salpicaduras y talvez de la humedad. Saludos.


----------



## J02E (Dic 8, 2009)

Mira Carlos mi viejo les sabia poner a los parlantes de antes esos que eran de carton, ese liquido para lustrar zapatos que en la punta del recipiente tiene una esponja y asi los hacia que aguanten contra la resequedad.


----------



## Carlos Mario (Dic 12, 2009)

Muchas gracias Jo2e,probare ese metodo


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 14, 2009)

> Bueno pero con ese criterio.... los Nautilus de B&W son malos porque si le pego con el palo de la escoba se rompen....


 
No sé tu, pero yo no voy a gastarme 65.000€ en unos altavoces extravagantes para comprovarlo 

http://www.pickupsound.es/productos/altavoces/altavoces-de-suelo/b-w-nautilus-4.html


----------



## NEO101 (Dic 14, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> No sé tu, pero yo no voy a gastarme 65.000€ en unos altavoces extravagantes para comprovarlo
> 
> http://www.pickupsound.es/productos/altavoces/altavoces-de-suelo/b-w-nautilus-4.html



Tenés razón... Mejor, regalámelos que no me molesta que sean delicados...   

Saludos!


----------



## flaco_esteban (Abr 15, 2010)

Hola @NEO101  espero que andes bien .. mira te comento me compre los selenium de 15 pw3 y estuve buscando en internet los planos pero no encontre nada y se me ocurrio entrar al foro y me encontre con tu comentario que decia que tenias algunos planos para este modelo de parlante jeje....  te queria pedir el favor si me los puedes pasar ya que me serian de mucha utilidad ....

 desde ya muchisimas gracias ... saludos


----------



## NEO101 (Abr 16, 2010)

Hola *flaco_esteban*.
Si, tengo los planos que recomienda Selenium, pero no son lo ideal...
Considerando que los parámetros de Thiele Small Selenium los dá, conviene diseñar la caja con el WinISD.
La pregunta es, tenés espacio para una caja grande? Luego hago los cálculos, pero debe andar en los 90/100 litros...


----------



## flaco_esteban (Abr 16, 2010)

gracias por responder .. mira mi idea es armar una caja lo mas chica posible pero efeciente ala ves ... en eso de los pareametros tenes mucha razonpero yo mucha experiencia con el programa no tengo jaja


----------

